# which choke is the write one.



## jca57jd (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys, new to the forum. Lots of great info on here. I have tried doing my studies, and I know that im suppost to buy a optima choke plus stile choke tube but i cant exactly figure out which one of these chokes will work with my berreta exteme 2. Im wanting to buy a kicks high fligher in mod. Here is a link to bass pro. Will one of yall please help me on which one is the correct one for my gun? http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... googlebase

Many Thanks!


----------



## jca57jd (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh and I also wanted to ask yall if you think I should go with the kicks high flyer or the kicks vortez if i am using 2's, 3's, and 4's in black cloud ammo?


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

I think all the kicks are ported and you should not shoot black cloud through a ported or wad stripping choke.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

first question: do your factory chokes not pattern well?
Or are you caught in the rut that someone told you to buy one. My gun with a factory choke has been killing the birds just fine. I limit my shots to 50 yards, usually less than. Ducks and Geese.


----------



## jca57jd (Dec 26, 2010)

You rite. I have not patternd my stock chokes. I was just looking into some of the aftermarkey chokes because i had 17 boxes of bc ammo given to me for christmas. Im very excited to finaly use some good ammo. I normaly shoot the cheep winchester expert shells. However one of the main reasons i was looking into some aftermarket chokes was because I bought three aftermarket pattermasters for my berreta 390 and they made the world of difference. All I have is factory chokes for my extreme 2. Thank you for your replies. I will go out and pattern my factory chokes first.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If the Pattern Master worked that well for you on the other gun, try one of those Make sure it's safe to use with Black Cloud ammo. I believe Black Cloud offers tubes designed for thier ammo.

Wasn't trying to stop you from buying, just trying to save you some cash if what you already have will work.


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

Unless Patternmaster came out with a choke for Black Cloud you SHOULD NOT use one with BC.


----------



## Bowbarian (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, new to the forum. I feel your pain. Ive asked the same question a hundred times if not a thousand. Shot a multitude of guns, chokes, and rounds - and you're not going to like the answer - IT JUST DEPENDS!

Kinda like ownin a Harley, to answer the question you will have to experiment to find the right combo for your specific gun. You could have 10 of the exact same shotguns with you at the range, with the same choke tube, shooting the same ammo - and all ten guns will pattern that ammo differently. one gun might pattern one choke better than another. That same gun will also pattern ammo differently. You just need to find a choke you like and stick with it, then try different ammo. If that isn't expensive enough on its own.

You have a great shotgun. Believe it or not. Factory chokes work pretty well all on their own. Good Luck!

Personally, I just love to shoot! in my opinion, all the worry about chokes, sights and ammo is simply a marketing ploy to get you to spend your money. I know, cuz I'm broke and I'm not any closer to answering that question. Love my Benneli M2. nuf said!


----------

